# I need two more members before midnight!



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

I set myself a target of 100 Aussie Stock Forums members by the end of July.

Well here it is at 7:35pm on July 31 and I only have 98 members!   

So if any of you have a friend interested in the stock market who might be interested in joining and participating in an online stock market forum, please CALL THEM NOW!

Thank you for listening!  ;D


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

Oooooooopsss... now I have 99, so that only makes one more!

 8)


----------



## jkool (1 August 2004)

Dont be so hard on urself mate You have done an excellent job here and +-2 members before midnight wont change that.


Jkool The Latest (member #98)lol ;D


----------



## jkool (1 August 2004)

oh bugger...not The Latest anymore. Still havin fun tho


----------



## PropertyGuRu (1 August 2004)

Hi Joe,
I guess I am member number 99th or may be 100th. Time for you to teach me shares. 

Cheers 
PG


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

> Dont be so hard on urself mate You have done an excellent job here and +-2 members before midnight wont change that.
> 
> 
> Jkool The Latest (member #98)lol ;D



Thanks for your kind words, jkool!

The 100 thing is mostly about the thrill of seeing the member count tick over to three figures!

After all, four figures is over 900 members away!


----------



## still_in_school (1 August 2004)

Hey Joe,

your site has come along way since it first started, i remember lurking on here, when there were only a very few members... now have a look at it... its growing bit, by bit each day....

Congratulations...  

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

> Hi Joe,
> I guess I am member number 99th or may be 100th. Time for you to teach me shares.
> 
> Cheers
> PG




Thanks for joining PG! I sincerely hope you enjoy your time here!

I wish I could teach you shares, but my knowledge is limited... and there are many here who know FAR more than me!

Settle in and take a look around, there are many interesting and informative threads here!

If you are keen to learn about the stock market then you have come to the right place!

Cheers mate!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

> Hey Joe,
> 
> your site has come along way since it first started, i remember lurking on here, when there were only a very few members... now have a look at it... its growing bit, by bit each day....
> 
> ...




Hehehe... thanks sis! Yeah you were here very early on! Thanks for sticking around and posting!  

Cheers!


----------



## JetDollars (1 August 2004)

Joe,

Should I just create another user to make 100 tonight?

I am just joking mate, I am sure this forum will do well because we have too many nice people here.

PropertyGuru,
Welcome back and I am your trip as good as you planned. Have you find where to stay yet?


----------



## Jett_Star (2 August 2004)

I too have been here since the early days and evn though you didn't make it to 100 over night you still have 99 members as of right now!

Think of the limitless range of options that surfers like us have at our fingers tips.... 

I've learnt a thing or two since becoming a member, I look forward to learning more.

 ;D


----------



## PropertyGuRu (2 August 2004)

> Joe,
> 
> PropertyGuru,
> Welcome back and I am your trip as good as you planned. Have you find where to stay yet?




Hi JetDollars,

I am trying to find place to live I hope I will get one soon. I applied for 3 places and waiting for their response on monday or tuesday. 

Trip was good but not as good as I planned  :-X

Hope to see all of you at next meeting.


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

Joe,

So you missed your target by 1. That's a disappointing performance and I have no doubt that the market will punish you for this.  ;D

All I can look for now is a solid performance during August. I'll keep a close eye on it and I'll dump my membership if management is disapointing me again. 

 :

Happy Trading

Stefan


----------



## MIZBUF (2 August 2004)

I hope you are well over 100  today, Joe. Best wishes for the site to grow. keep the cash from any referrals I  make  to help grow the Board. I tend to be a bit of a lurker on these sites as I would not like to be thought of as a Ramper as  it is a rather common fault by some on other Boards. All the best to all .


----------



## JetDollars (2 August 2004)

PG,

It's great and I hope you will get one out of the three.

I will send a reminder for next week meeting soon.

Looking forward to see you again.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 August 2004)

> I hope you are well over 100  today, Joe. Best wishes for the site to grow. keep the cash from any referrals I  make  to help grow the Board. I tend to be a bit of a lurker on these sites as I would not like to be thought of as a Ramper as  it is a rather common fault by some on other Boards. All the best to all .




Thanks for your kind words, MIZBUF and thanks for registering here at Aussie Stock Forums!

I sincerely hope you enjoy the site and your time here!


----------



## Joe Blow (10 April 2005)

Well it seems as though history has repeated itself - 900 members and eight and a half months later!   

It only seems like yesterday I created this site after a few too many beers one night a little over ten months ago. 

I'd especially like to thank RichKid and Stefan who have both contributed a significant amount to the site. Stefan created the stock tipping competition leaderboard page and kept an eye on the forums while I was overseas in December while RichKid has been absolutely invaluable as a moderator. Thank you both for your time and generosity. It is sincerely appreciated!

I'd also like to thank those who have been here since the early days. People like JetDollars, GP, WayneL, still in school, positivecashflow, brerwallabi et al... you know who you are. Thanks for your continued support!

And finally thanks to everyone who posts and participates in the forums. Thank you for your contributions to the community here. I sincerely hope that you enjoy visiting the site and find it useful!

Thank you ALL for being a part of my (not so grand) experiment. I hope everyone is still with us when we hit 10,000 members and I get to bump this old thread again!   

Cheers.... and thanks!   

Joe


----------



## GreatPig (10 April 2005)

Joe,

You sound like you just got awarded an Oscar, but you forgot to thank your Mum, wife, kids, and God .

Seriously though, good job on putting together a great forum!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Joe Blow (10 April 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> You sound like you just got awarded an Oscar, but you forgot to thank your Mum, wife, kids, and God .
> 
> ...




I guess since I'm never going to win an Oscar this is as close as I'm going to get.   

Just wait until the 10,000 member speech. Started writing it already and I'm on page fifty-three as we speak!


----------



## GreatPig (10 April 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I'm on page fifty-three as we speak!



 :goodnight


----------



## Jett_Star (11 April 2005)

*1000 members!*

1000 members!

Well done...how are you going to celebrate?

:bananasmi 

Welcome Alex


----------



## positivecashflow (11 April 2005)

*Re: 1000 members!*

Congratulations Joe... well done!


----------



## DTM (11 April 2005)

*Re: 1000 members!*

Congratulations Joe   :grinsking 

Here's one for you  :drink: 

and one for the other 999  :bier:


----------



## RichKid (11 April 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I guess since I'm never going to win an Oscar this is as close as I'm going to get.
> 
> Just wait until the 10,000 member speech. Started writing it already and I'm on page fifty-three as we speak!




Looking forward to it, you might have to speed up to the final draft Joe, we've smashed through 1000 and 10k is just around the corner!!!


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

Well, 1500 members and some great new regular posters since we knocked over 1000. Great to see!

Welcome to 'Anthony Hosemans' our 1500th member!!

Keep it going Joe, it's tough at times but good fun overall.


----------



## ob1kenobi (14 July 2005)

Well done Joe! You're doing a great job, this forum is one of the best kept secrets in the financial world! Keep up the good work!

Cheers!!!

:jump:


----------

